# The Lich King vs. HST



## Bioness (Jul 27, 2011)

The Lich King (Arthas Menethil) takes on the entire Holy Shonen Trinity

Scenario: Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece have combined into one big super manga, like a soup. All of the characters past and present have been transported to the frozen land of Icecrown and the only way to escape is to defeat the Lich King and his forces. They must battle through to the Icecrown Citadel to destroy the Lich King.

The Scourge: The main forces in Icecrown, Azjol-Nerub, Naxxaramas, and Icecrown Citadel, their mindset is bloodlusted

The HST: Because of the chilling effect of Northrend, the HST must fight at speeds equal to Scourge. They are bloodlusted.

Can the HST defeat the Lich King or will they become added power to his army.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 27, 2011)

So..........
What's preventing Ulquiorra from one-shotting the citadel with a lanza? Or Ace from melting it via Entei? HST still got way too many AOEs that can really cripple the Lich King even with speed equalize.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2011)

Lich King gets sodomized


----------



## Bioness (Jul 27, 2011)

Do you know how big and how strong the CItadel is? (One it's made of metal and two frozen metal, Alexstraza couldn't do shit to it

Not to mention the hordes of undead, with many of the stronger forces knowing magic and various shit that will melt their skin off?


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 27, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Do you know how big and how strong the CItadel is? (One it's made of metal and two frozen metal, Alexstraza couldn't do shit to it


So its a large building, what prevents it from being one-shot by any cityblock+++ buster? And I am not aware that Alexstrasza did anything on that scale. 



Bioness said:


> Not to mention the hordes of undead, with many of the stronger forces knowing magic and various shit that will melt their skin off?


Game mechanics doesn't count. When did undead armies melt people skins off via spells? Also your talking about the entire HST being in icecrown. If anything the entire HST combined vastly outnumbers the Scourge. 

Alabasta alone is stated by in-verse newspapers of hording hundreds of thousands of soldiers.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 27, 2011)

The Scourge number in the millions....

And many people in the Scourge utilize poisons and plagues, some of which melt of their skin.

Icecrown is the region in Northrend, Icecrown Citadel is  the MASSIVE structure in the south west of Icecrown.

They are not going to just blow of the Citadel.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Pvq9D2q4UI[/YOUTUBE]

There is your poison that melts flesh it is used by the Forsaken but the Scourge have even deadlier stuff

Do you want me to list all the major players in the Scourge? each of which could easily wipe out a city within a few minutes


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 28, 2011)

Bioness said:


> The Scourge number in the millions....


Where did you get that? It is stated that there are 1 million demons for the burning legion on page 111 in the Warcraft III manual. I highly doubt the Scourge outnumber the Legion. 



Bioness said:


> And many people in the Scourge utilize poisons and plagues, some of which melt of their skin.


That's going to stop a Lanza or anything more powerful how?



Bioness said:


> Icecrown is the region in Northrend, Icecrown Citadel is  the MASSIVE structure in the south west of Icecrown.
> 
> They are not going to just blow of the Citadel.


Why not? Icecrown isn't that big to begin with. One or two AOE like Lance or Shinra Tensei will wipe the army out and onwards to the citadel. 



Bioness said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Pvq9D2q4UI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> There is your poison that melts flesh it is used by the Forsaken but the Scourge have even deadlier stuff


That stuff is experimented by the Forsaken to counter the scourge. Even the Lich King himself is caught off guard by it. 

And how is that going to stop massive AOE from wiping out the scourge or blowing it away? 



Bioness said:


> Do you want me to list all the major players in the Scourge? each of which could easily wipe out a city within a few minutes


No one in the Scourge is city level.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 28, 2011)

wipe out the life in a city, and what would you place the powerhouses at then Trucks?

Professor Putricide even said his plagues can wipe out all life on Azeroth. 

The Burning Legion is millions, not a single million, and so is the Scourge, Kil'Jaden was unable to deal with the Lich King that tells you how powerful they are.

I seriously don't know what I am arguing here. What of the Scouge that can fly? poison people? infect them? freeze them? mind control them? soul fuck them?

Hell there aren't many destructive feats in Warcraft but they are there, Ragnaros destroying a mountain range, Ner' zhul destroying a planet, Deathwing breaking the world, the well blowing up a continent, Neptulon sink a city, Gul' dan raising a massive volcano. Yet No one in the Scourge is capable of destroying or razing a single city? really?

The Lich King and a bunch of his stronger lieutenants will soul fuck the hell out of them all

Also because of game mechanics and what not, it might be hard to measure the size of the Citadel but here are some reference pictures.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 28, 2011)

even if the scurge is in the millions, Hollows should be in the hundreds of millions if not billions to surstain the populations of menos

add to that they all got flight and a special ability far better than your average scurge


also would like to see what kind of soul stealing the warcraft side got to offer since hollows are able to pull out the souls of thir targets


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 28, 2011)

Bioness said:


> wipe out the life in a city, and what would you place the powerhouses at then Trucks?


With the plague spreading and some prep. They won't have time to spread the plague when a town busting nuke is flying straight at them. 



Bioness said:


> Professor Putricide even said his plagues can wipe out all life on Azeroth.


Good news everyone.......hyperbole are legit source for feats. 



Bioness said:


> The Burning Legion is millions, not a single million, and so is the Scourge, Kil'Jaden was unable to deal with the Lich King that tells you how powerful they are.


I posted a direct canon source(page 111 of Warcraft III Reign of Chaos Manual) for the number of the legion which is one million. Where did you get millions from, I'd like to know. 



Bioness said:


> I seriously don't know what I am arguing here. What of the Scouge that can fly? poison people? infect them? freeze them? mind control them? soul fuck them?


They'll still get shot down easily. It is mostly game mechanics that Scourge fodder can do those things. Most of them are Kel'thuzads' and he isn't a one man army that's for sure. Still not stopping a single lanza. 



Bioness said:


> Yet No one in the Scourge is capable of destroying or razing a single city? really?


Argument of disbelief. No one in Scourge is capable of razing a single city. They can however wipe the population given the plague and time which is something they won't get in this case. And...what the heck does Ragnaros, Nerzhul, Deathwing, Neptulon, and Gul'dan have to do with this........



Bioness said:


> Ragnaros destroying a mountain range


Ragnaros didn't destroy a mountain range. It was the spell that summoned him that break through the dimensions resulted such destruction.



Bioness said:


> Ner' zhul destroying a planet,


Nerzhul destroying Draenor wasn't intentional. He was opening too many dimensional gates causing dimensional instability(physics in warcraft aren't the same as other verses)which leads to its destruction. That still requires intensive prep time.



Bioness said:


> Deathwing breaking the world


Deathwing merely broke through the dimension between the dimension of Deepholm and the physical Azeroth realm that, likewise in Ragnaros' case, leads to dimensional instability which results the shattering. Not to mention he caused even further instability by breaking the world pillar which is a titan device that holds the world's magnetic force. 

In the War of the Ancients book trilogy or records from the War of the Shifting Sands where the Aspects themselves are involved, no one has shown the level of destruction you are suggesting. 




Bioness said:


> Neptulon sink a city


Neptulon commanded a Kraken to use a tidal wave to do it. But no one in the Scourge is hydrokinetic. 



Bioness said:


> Gul' dan raising a massive volcano


We don't know how he did it and what does Scourge have to do with him? When has the Scourge raise massive volcanoes before a town busting nuke hits them?



Bioness said:


> well blowing up a continent


The titans are leagues above the Scourge fyi.



Bioness said:


> The Lich King and a bunch of his stronger lieutenants will soul fuck the hell out of them all


No they won't. Please stop over exaggerating.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 28, 2011)

As much as I like the Lich King, the wank he's getting here is astounding.

There is absolutely no hope in hell of him, even with the Scourge, taking the HST under these conditions.  Prep makes no difference when there's this much firepower on the other side.

Also, using misleading feats, and those from exponentially more powerful entities, is really not helping his case.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 28, 2011)

Those beings aren't exponentially more powerful though, I was using them as comparisons. 

I can understand the Lich King losing, however I don't see how it's  "so and so can just one shot everything". Sorry just with all the effort they put into trying to defeat The Lich King and his forces with all the powers and abilities the Horde, Dragons, and Alliance have shown...

ehh sorry I'm probably just tired... 

was originally gonna put Narutoverse, but was like nooo that's too easy...


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 28, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Those beings aren't exponentially more powerful though, I was using them as comparisons.



You're not seriously comparing the Lich King to people like Deathwing, are you?



> I can understand the Lich King losing, however I don't see how it's  "so and so can just one shot everything". Sorry just with all the effort they put into trying to defeat The Lich King and his forces with all the powers and abilities the Horde, Dragons, and Alliance have shown...



Doesn't matter what he's got if there's several people on the other side who can one-shot most of it.  As loath as I am to say this, the HST's destructive capacity shits all over that of most of the Warcraft heroes.



> was originally gonna put Narutoverse, but was like nooo that's too easy...



Actually... without prep, it'd probably be about the same as this.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 28, 2011)

Not Deathwing no, but Deathwing did fight Alexstraza and before Alexstraza wouldn't fight the Lich King, claiming they should not interfere with mortal problems (bullshit).

But the Lich King is quite the force, he is also thought to have surpassed Kil'Jaden in power.

of course none of them compare to the Titans and the Old Gods


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 28, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Not Deathwing no, but Deathwing did fight Alexstraza and before Alexstraza wouldn't fight the Lich King, claiming they should not interfere with mortal problems (bullshit).



You pretty much addressed that point yourself, but just to throw my two cents in - a lot of characters do that.  Man of Miracles from Spawn being one of the most powerful examples.



> But the Lich King is quite the force, he is also thought to have surpassed Kil'Jaden in power.



I'm not denying he's a beast, but he's really no good in an upfront battle against this many people.  And I thought that was more along the lines of his power exceeded Kil'jaeden's expectations, rather than becoming stronger than him.

Could be wrong, though.



> of course none of them compare to the Titans and the Old Gods



Agreed.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 28, 2011)

I remember someone claimed a few years ago that he could mindrape all of them


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 28, 2011)

Even if he could, it's not very likely under these conditions.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 28, 2011)

What did Arthas ever do to you to deserve this treatment.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 28, 2011)

You say that like he wasn't a complete dickhead.


----------



## Herekic (Jul 28, 2011)

Sodomization.

Onoki, ulq, stark, yamma, the bijju,deidara, yammy, kizaru, akainu, WB etc all fly into the sky and just...god, just DESTROY the place(anyone who can't fly is given the ability by onoki). 

hiroshima V.S the A-bomb was a fairer fight then then this



any of the 3 could solo. 

OP has hundreds of thousands of superhumans, on top of guys like the logias who are generally unstoppable. 

Bleach has lots of fliers, and plenty of AoE power. also, it has baragan, who could likely solo this.

Naruto has onoki, the bijuu, deidara, kisame, pain, madara, and tens of thousand of other ninjas to use. I don't see how th lich king is going to counter onoki, deidara and the bijju flying around blowing the ever loving shit out of everything.

all his force's numbers mean nothing in the  face of flight+Massive AoE


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 28, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> You say that like he wasn't a complete dickhead.


Touch?.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 28, 2011)

Herekic said:


> *Whoa, Nellie! TL;DR!*



Thanks for stating what everyone already knows.



BrokenBonds said:


> Touch?.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 28, 2011)

I think I'm going to go masturbate to some pictures of the Lich King now.

Good day gentlemen.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 28, 2011)

He's watching.


----------



## Herekic (Jul 28, 2011)

> Thanks for stating what everyone already knows.



was mostly talking to the "and the lich king has MILLIONS of followers" guy.


and nah, thats hardly too long. nerds putting way too much time and effort into fictional character fights is what the OBD is for, man. 

if It's not at least a few paragraphs, then damnit I just don't see the point of it all


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 28, 2011)

Herekic said:


> was mostly talking to the "and the lich king has MILLIONS of followers" guy.



If he doesn't know what the HST consists of...




> and nah, thats hardly too long. nerds putting way too much time and effort into fictional character fights is what the OBD is for, man.
> 
> if It's not at least a few paragraphs, then damnit I just don't see the point of it all



It's too long for a blatant stomp.  ...


----------



## Bioness (Jul 28, 2011)

No I know what the HST consist of I just overestimated the Lich King's forces


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 28, 2011)

I was being sarcastic about that.  It's hard not to know.


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 28, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> He's watching.



What's this guys shoe size?


----------



## Stermor (Jul 28, 2011)

lets try it again with deathwing or ragnaros fighting.. you won't have the problem with them getting aoed.. since they both survived attack far more powerful then any hst has to offer..  

lich king is still somewhat mortal and will not stand up to hst assault.. but the tier above him.. 

elemental lords should be quite capable of wiping out hst.. 
with the aspects beeing on the same tier should be fine aswell.. 

then deathwing, kiljeaden, archimonde  shouldn't have to much problems.. 

anyone above that can't really be threatend by hst..


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 28, 2011)

Too bad it's a Lich King vs. HST thread, not Someone Else vs. HST.


----------



## Stermor (Jul 28, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Too bad it's a Lich King vs. HST thread, not Someone Else vs. HST.



that where try again next time with comes in......


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 28, 2011)

Except you didn't say that the first time.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 28, 2011)

God, was I waiting for a Warcraft thread.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah I'm gonna try to use them to bait out feats


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 28, 2011)

Shoulda done Nozdormu vs. HST, he would have raped them all casually.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah but then people would complain he has no destructive or durability feats

Bitch he's the Mother Fucking Lord of Time


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, you should just keep him out of debates since I've seen people on KMC argue that he can beat people like Pyron and Jedah at the same time.

Which he can't.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 28, 2011)

KMC? What's that?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Jul 28, 2011)

they specialize in movies, our forum specializes in manga, find a video game battle forum


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 28, 2011)

That was pretty stupid of you.

Link removed

Know what you're talking about next time, please.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah we have sub forums too, but most of that site is for movies


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not really seeing how that's relevant to the matter at hand.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 29, 2011)

So if hte Lich king can't solo the HST, who is the weakest Warcraft character that could?

Also i thought the canonical limit of the Legion's numbers was "limitless".

One million is a new figure to me.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 29, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So if hte Lich king can't solo the HST, who is the weakest Warcraft character that could?



Level 6 Paladin with a melee strike.



> Also i thought the canonical limit of the Legion's numbers was "limitless".
> 
> One million is a new figure to me.



Isn't that a NLF?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 29, 2011)

Perhaps but it's no different than the Abyss in D&D. Infinite demons there too.

As long as you're strong enough and have the feats, even supposedly infinite numbers aren't gonna matter.

That's why the likes of Goku are agreed to go into the Abyss and own whatever they want. Infinite numbers don't mean jack if they can't hurt you.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 29, 2011)

Bitches don't know about my dying of exhaustion.


----------



## dimhaku (Jul 29, 2011)

Hardly limitless. The Burning Legion is rather limited in what it can do. They're 'limitless' since they're mages can summon all the demons they want. Kill the mages and that 'limitless' thing is gone.
On topic, Lich King dies. Especially since it's not Arthas anymore. Everyone seems to forget that.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 29, 2011)

You're not referring to Bolvar, are you?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 30, 2011)

This is the same citadel that was terribly threatened by the fragments of blood elves and naga that came after it.

Fire-fist Ace solos.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 30, 2011)

dimhaku said:


> Hardly limitless. The Burning Legion is rather limited in what it can do. They're 'limitless' since they're mages can summon all the demons they want. Kill the mages and that 'limitless' thing is gone.
> On topic, Lich King dies. Especially since it's not Arthas anymore. Everyone seems to forget that.



Did you read the OP? I said this was the Arthas Lich KIng



Alkonis said:


> This is the same citadel that was terribly threatened by the fragments of blood elves and naga that came after it.
> 
> Fire-fist Ace solos.



that was in WC 3 in World of Warcraft both the Lich King and the area in Icecrown were much stronger.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 31, 2011)

Okay, give me one solid reason that Ace doesn't solo.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 31, 2011)

He's dead. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



You're an idiot if you take this seriously.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 31, 2011)

In order for the Lich King to win this against the HST, he's gonna need much more powerful beings from the war3 universe to help him. He can win if he gets the help of Kil'jaeden, Velen, and a revived Archimonde.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah Kil'jaeden, Velen, and Archimonde together are going to wreck some shit to the HST


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 31, 2011)

Honestly, I think both archimonde and Kil'jaedan can solo.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Jul 31, 2011)

I wonder. If the Lich King has power over the dead or souls of the dead (his banshee)wouldn't that mean he can easily solo the Bleach verse or at least control lower level shinigami or hollows? i mean ultimately many of Bleach characters are just souls with abilities not gods of death per se, so ain't they at a disadvantage in this fight? Yes/No?


----------



## Bioness (Aug 1, 2011)

ehh I think for Battledome purposes Bleach characters aren't considered just souls


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 1, 2011)

They would be hopelessly screwed against a great many characters if they were.


----------

